# Hgh and skin tightening



## silvereyes87 (Jun 27, 2018)

So I've read that hgh offers some health benefits such as improving the quality of hair, skin and nails. Question is can it tighten loose skin? I recently dropped from 251 to 195 and have a bit of loose skin at bottom or my stomach.  I'm proud of what I've done with my physique but would obviously like to look better.  I've had a dxa scan done and was down to 12% bf. For being this low I feel like I should look better but due to my skin issue I don't. With my daughter due to being born next week. And some other financial focus. Getting a tummy tuck isn't on the table atm. I have 600 iu of generic hgh stocked up. Enough for 6 months at 3iu a day. Anyone think this could be beneficial for this? Should i wait longer and try to stock up more so I can do more iu a day? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 27, 2018)

yeah man it will definitely tighten up loose skin and with Pharma grade I don't think you need to increase the dosage.  Did you get some of those Chinese brands with different color tops?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 27, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> yeah man it will definitely tighten up loose skin and with Pharma grade I don't think you need to increase the dosage.  Did you get some of those Chinese brands with different color tops?



Yes black tops and then something similar to rips is what I've been told.  2 Kits of blacktops and 4 of the product similar to "rips"


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 27, 2018)

Congratulations on the new addition to the family. The generic HGH might be too weak to show its full potential, it would be hard to plan a cycle dosage without knowing quality, you will have to play it by feel. Tummy tuck is cheaper then Pharma grade HGH so I would give the generic a try if I was in your position but I would double the dosage for generic and do 5 or 6 IU's a day, assuming half-ass quality.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2018)

Try the gh you already have for 8wks.......see what initial result you get, based on that....Keep going or stop and save it for another time.


----------



## snake (Jun 27, 2018)

I would like to think it would but I do not see HGH effecting the size of the body's largest organ. Collagen synthesis that you may get from the HGH is a different ball game and I doubt that will help in a reducing what you have.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 27, 2018)

I agree with Snake.  Not gonna hurt to try it but if it came to spending more money on that or saving for some plastics work, I'd save for the surgery.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 27, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I agree with Snake.  Not gonna hurt to try it but if it came to spending more money on that or saving for some plastics work, I'd save for the surgery.


Agreed. Their is a reason why you don't see women settling for GH when it comes to this sort of stuff.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 27, 2018)

Tummy tuck will be cheaper at the end of the day, however you'll get some more benefits from HGH then just tighter skin. Real HGH is going to be a $1,000 to $1500 per month
and a tummy tuck about $5,000 
on average. 
 Here's a link to a study done on HGH and its effects on skin

 ://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0365-05962011000600015&lng=en&nrm=iso&tlng=enenb

http://ref.scielo.org/ychm2c


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 27, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Tummy tuck will be cheaper at the end of the day, however you'll get some more benefits from HGH then just tighter skin. Real HGH is going to be a $1,000 to $1500 per month
> and a tummy tuck about $5,000
> on average.
> Here's a link to a study done on HGH and its effects on skin
> ...


That review paper only cites 3 actual human papers, not counting in-vitro, as far as I can see. I'm not disputing the health benefits of GH but for tighter skin it's simply not cost effective at all. 

For example, here is a paper referenced by another paper referenced by your review paper. It shows an increase in skin thickness of 0.6mm over the course of 12 months. Insignificant. 
Another paper reference in that review, which was in children and therefore pretty irrelevant here anyway, shows an increase of 0.2-0.3mm in skin thickness *at best* in the male subjects. Again, over 12 months. Insignificant. 

Then you have this issue of improving skin thickness & stiffness not necessarily helping with a case of loose skin from weight loss to begin with. We don't have any direct data on this but I doubt making your skin thicker/stiffer is going to help anyway. 

So spending the equivalent of 2x the cost of a tummy tuck for something that might do next to nothing to solve the issue at hand. That's....bad decision making.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 27, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> That review paper only cites 3 actual human papers, not counting in-vitro, as far as I can see. I'm not disputing the health benefits of GH but for tighter skin it's simply not cost effective at all.
> 
> For example, here is a paper referenced by another paper referenced by your review paper. It shows an increase in skin thickness of 0.6mm over the course of 12 months. Insignificant.
> Another paper reference in that review, which was in children and therefore pretty irrelevant here anyway, shows an increase of 0.2-0.3mm in skin thickness *at best* in the male subjects. Again, over 12 months. Insignificant.
> ...



 I totally agree with the cost vs reward for his goal, I've already stated in previous post that tummy tuck would be cheaper. He's already got HGH on hand and its worth a try.  I don't have any personal experience with HGH and I don't know if you do. However different studies on the subject and before and after pictures show skin tightening effects, to what degree is definitely up for debate.  I wish I had the money for a Pharma grade script for HGH to give him personal experience and a more definitive answer.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 27, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I totally agree with the cost vs reward for his goal, I've already stated in previous post that tummy tuck would be cheaper. He's already got HGH on hand and its worth a try.  I don't have any personal experience with HGH and I don't know if you do. However different studies on the subject and before and after pictures show skin tightening effects, to what degree is definitely up for debate.  I wish I had the money for a Pharma grade script for HGH to give him personal experience and a more definitive answer.


I've used pharma grade GH for 6 months a couple of years ago. I noticed nothing of note from a skin perspective but then again, I don't suffer with loose skin. The fat loss impact was underwhelming. The sleep enhancement was nice. Overall impression? Completely overrated and certainly not worth the price for most folks. 

GH does improve skin tightness. I don't think the "degree" is up for debate at all to be honest. A max of 0.6mm over 12 months is reported in the literature. No higher. That means less than jackshit to someone with weight loss related loose skin. 

If Sil has some on hand and wished to give it a go, then fine. Wasting money on more - generic or otherwise - is what I don't get


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 27, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I've used pharma grade GH for 6 months a couple of years ago. I noticed nothing of note from a skin perspective but then again, I don't suffer with loose skin. The fat loss impact was underwhelming. The sleep enhancement was nice. Overall impression? Completely overrated and certainly not worth the price for most folks.
> 
> GH does improve skin tightness. I don't think the "degree" is up for debate at all to be honest. A max of 0.6mm over 12 months is reported in the literature. No higher. That means less than jackshit to someone with weight loss related loose skin.
> 
> If Sil has some on hand and wished to give it a go, then fine. Wasting money on more - generic or otherwise - is what I don't get



Well a gram of real world experience is worth more then a pound of research and theory any day.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 27, 2018)

It's great for a lot of things

I have a buddy who did porn for years

Shot his prick up with it


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 27, 2018)

Yaya said:


> It's great for a lot of things
> 
> I have a buddy who did porn for years
> 
> Shot his prick up with it



Is this before or after you sprinkled Tren on your wound from a knife fight? lol


----------



## Popeye (Jun 27, 2018)

Yaya said:


> It's great for a lot of things
> 
> I have a buddy who did porn for years
> 
> Shot his prick up with it



Your good buddy, Spear?


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2018)

It rubs the lotion on the body and goes to see Dr. Bill


----------



## automatondan (Jun 28, 2018)

I injected my peepee with tren. Its jacked. Veins everywhere.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 28, 2018)

Tiller did porn? :32 (19):



Yaya said:


> It's great for a lot of things
> 
> I have a buddy who did porn for years
> 
> Shot his prick up with it


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Sorry been busy. At the hospital currently. Wife's water broke a week early .


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 28, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. Sorry been busy. At the hospital currently. Wife's water broke a week early .



Good luck while your there man, hope things go well


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 28, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Is this before or after you sprinkled Tren on your *womb* from a knife fight? lol




Fixed for you.  :32 (20):

Congrats on the little one SIL!!!


----------



## RISE (Jul 7, 2018)

I just want my entire body to look like dick skin.  Hard thin and veiny.  Some people have this and some don't.  May be mostly genetics but I've always ASSUMED it may be hgh which helps keep body fat lower.


----------

